# Okay plants for a black rhom



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I was considering putting live plants into my 55g tank that houses my 3 1/2 in. black rhom, this is my first time owning a black piranha as all my previous experience is with american cichlids. I was wondering if java moss is okay for a black rhom, and if not, is anything?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

java moss would be ok or anything aqaurium live plants would be ok for you rhom...if you new at plants i suggest you get java moss and attached it to driftwood and java fert.....these plant doesn't much light and it easy to care of....


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Naw, I've used plants before in other tanks, I'm just looking to use low-light plants to accommodate my rhom.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Might try any of the many types of moss... java moss, taiwan, christmas, etc... you can also try dwarf sag, java fern, crypts, onion plants and maybe some swords.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Also, Anubias type plants will do fine.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have very high light, and sensitive plants in with my compressus. You can put any plant that you want in there, as long as you meet their requirements.
The fish will be fine IMO


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Its trial and error when it comes to finding plants that your P will not destroy. Pick a few that were already mentioned and try them out...if they work, then run with it. If your rhom doesnt like it, then he will let you know.

Ive had a bunch of plants ripped to shreds by my reds including a massive braz sword mother plant (which wasnt cheap). My sanch and rhom could honestly care less what i put in their tank so. You should be fine with most things you choose though


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Totally, I took some pictures of it last night before its planted, and I darken the water, I'm going to take a couple pictures of it as it goes through the process of small changes. I plan on using some peat pellets to darken the water slightly, and introduce java moss onto some of the rocks. Hopefully eventually it'll grow enough where I can do one of the java backs. I'm just slightly unsure how it will work with my filter since my filter is very strong and rated for up to 135 gallon tanks. I've heard of many people having to dig out java moss from their filters on a continuous basis.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

let us know how it turns out man...good luck!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

cant go wrong with dwarf sag or some sort of grass


> dwarf sag


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen Riccia Flutan and Dwarf Hairgrass. Both are listed as a medium to hard, and require light. Perhaps someone who has had either of these can shed some light on it and tell the truths on it and dispell the myths, also, java moss, what are some of the truths on it and myths of java moss. Basically it says java mos to be a fast grower that attaches to anything and needs low light and no extra CO2 applied to the tank.


----------

